# Current REW5 hardware recommendation?



## luma (Feb 1, 2011)

I've read through the various guides and a number of threads here, but most of the guides are a few years old, and it seems that the computer and audio industry both change quite a lot in that time span.

So now that it's 2011 and REW5 is out, what are people recommending from a hardware perspective to take good, full range measurements? It'd be helpful to have a baseline hardware configuration along with links that new users could simply follow to get a supported setup up and running without too much hassle or guesswork. Even more helpful would be a good/better/best configuration matrix to fit various needs and budgets.

Would anybody mind posting what you are currently using for mic, sound, mic amp (if necessary), and/or MIDI interface (for BFD control) with REW5?

*The List* _so far_

*Microphones*
*$70* Calibrated Dayton Audio EMM-6 _requires pre-amp_
*$80* Calibrated Behringer ECM8000 _requires pre-amp_

*SPL Meters*
*$45* Radio Shack Analog SPL meter _download generic calibration data here_
*$50* Radio Shack Digital SPL meter _download generic calibration data here_
*$120* Verified Galaxy CM-140

*Pre-amps*
*$44* Behringer Xenyx 502 Mixer

*External Sound Cards*
*$30* Behringer UCA202 - Supports Windows 7 32/64
*$70* Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi Surround 5.1 Pro USB - Supports Windows 7 32/64

*External Sound Card + MIDI + Pre-Amp*
*$97* TASCAM US-122MKII USB - Supports Windows 7 32/64, Mac OSX 10.4-10.6 32/64
*$164* M-Audio Fast Track Pro - Supports Windows 7 32/64, OS X 10.3-10.5


----------



## chris319 (Dec 16, 2008)

The mic question is easy. Go to http://www.cross-spectrum.com/ and pick up a calibrated mic. Many people use the Behringer ECM8000. There is also the Dayton Audio EMM-6.


----------



## luma (Feb 1, 2011)

Here's a question - when using one of the mini-mixers as a preamp, it has all sorts of EQ controls. How do we account for adjustments made there? That is, can we be sure that pointing all the knobs at 12 o`clock will actually be flat? It seems like this could throw the calibration straight off unless the whole thing could be manually defeated.


----------



## donnymac (Nov 6, 2009)

Great thread luma. Just what I was looking for. Newbie into the sound measurement game. Trying to read and digest as much info as I can. Right now I have two questions.

1. What is the difference between the CM-140 SPL and the RS SPL that a lot of people are using?

2. Is there a need for an SPL if one has a microphone?


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

donnymac said:


> 1. What is the difference between the CM-140 SPL and the RS SPL that a lot of people are using?


More repeatable and much better above 3kHz



> 2. Is there a need for an SPL if one has a microphone?


Only to tell REW what the level is when calibrating its SPL meter, but you could just make a guess and use that.


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

luma said:


> Here's a question - when using one of the mini-mixers as a preamp, it has all sorts of EQ controls. How do we account for adjustments made there? That is, can we be sure that pointing all the knobs at 12 o`clock will actually be flat? It seems like this could throw the calibration straight off unless the whole thing could be manually defeated.


Best way is to include the mixer in the soundcard calibration loop to calibrate any deviations out. You can also just make a loopback measurement of the mixer and see how flat (or not) it is.


----------



## scharfsj (Jun 16, 2010)

I talked to the owner of Cross Spectrum lab, and his recommendation, after selling generating calibration files and selling many units of each was to get the Dayton. Though it does not come in as nice a storage box, or have as nice a clip, the microphones he's tested produced more linear results more consistently (that is, from unit to unit) than the Behringers, and there is less mike to mike variation on the Daytons than the Behringer. His take was the Dayton was the better mike, though the accessories were not as quite as nice. I bought the Dayton on that recommendation, along with the calibration files, and mine has turned out to be very linear and work very well with REW.


----------



## viccmw (Dec 15, 2010)

It seems that the SB Live! 24-bit don't work too well in Win 7 (lack of newer drivers). As this is the defacto OS for 2011 D), I would recommend SB X-Fi Surround instead.

BTW, an analog version of the Radio Shack SPL meter still does fine and gives user a cheaper alternative to the Galaxy. One caveat though - this SPL meter not ideal for full range


----------



## counsil (Mar 1, 2009)

I recommend one of the following...

The calibrated ECM8000 from Cross Spectrum Labs and an M-Audio Fast Track Pro

or

The calibrated Galaxy CM-140 from Cross Spectrum Labs and a Behringer UCA202 ($29.99 off Amazon).

I own both setups. Both work great with REW and are extremely accurate.

doug.


----------



## donnymac (Nov 6, 2009)

Okay so if you use the ECM8000 you still need an SPL meter. If you use the calibrated CM-140 you don't need a separate mic. So what is the difference in accuracy between the CM-140 and the ECM8000.


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

The CM-140 has a C weighting network that (as far as I know) cannot be defeated, so its HF response is down 10 to 15dB by 20kHz. That can be calibrated away, but it still means your signal to noise ratio is reduced by that much at HF compared to using a microphone. The mic is also physically much smaller so its body has less influence on the measurements at HF.


----------



## donnymac (Nov 6, 2009)

I made a decision to go with the Tascam 122MKII/ECM 8000/RS SPL. My second choice was Xenyx 502/UCA-202/ECM 800/RS SPL. I already have a tripod so I believe other than cabling I should be good to go. I am using a laptop with vista 32 home edition. I would appreciate any comments positive or negative. TIA


----------



## luma (Feb 1, 2011)

viccmw said:


> It seems that the SB Live! 24-bit don't work too well in Win 7 (lack of newer drivers). As this is the defacto OS for 2011 D), I would recommend SB X-Fi Surround instead.
> 
> BTW, an analog version of the Radio Shack SPL meter still does fine and gives user a cheaper alternative to the Galaxy. One caveat though - this SPL meter not ideal for full range


That is just the sort of information I'm after, thanks for the input!


----------



## daxie (Nov 29, 2006)

Which soundcard is confirmed to work properly with win vista/win 7 64bit?
Any suggestions?


----------



## luma (Feb 1, 2011)

daxie said:


> Which soundcard is confirmed to work properly with win vista/win 7 64bit?
> Any suggestions?


This is an excellent question, and the OP has been updated to reflect it. Currently, all interfaces listed in the OP support Win7 64 bit.


----------



## Kimwyn (Jan 1, 2011)

Has anyone used the TASCAM with windows XP as yet? i am seeing reviews online saying it doesnt work. Is this true?


----------



## THX-UltraII (Nov 19, 2008)

I can get a ECM8000 here in the Netherlands for € 50. Is this useless because this one isn t calibrated? Can you calibrate it yourself?


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

There is a generic file for ECM8000 in the downloads area that should be better than using it uncalibrated. To calibrate it yourself you would need a calibrated mic to use as a reference (but if you had one of those you wouldn't be buying an ECM8000 ).


----------



## THX-UltraII (Nov 19, 2008)

, I m a real noob and embarrased to say that I dont understand you :huh:

So I can buy this uncal. ECM8000 and use the file that I can download to calibrate it?


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

Yes, you can use the generic ECM8000 file from here. That will get you a result that is closer than using an uncalibrated mic, but microphones vary so it will not be as accurate as buying a microphone with a calibration file that has been generated for that specific mic. 

Whether you need an ECM8000 at all depends on what you are trying to do. If you need to make measurements across the full frequency range an ECM8000 is a good choice. If you only need to measure low frequencies, for example to help with placement or EQ of a subwoofer, you could use the line output of an SPL meter instead of a mic.


----------



## THX-UltraII (Nov 19, 2008)

Ok, now I understand what you mean. thxz for clarification. I only want to do a RT60 (it s called a 'nagalm'measurement in dutch, don t know how to translate it) measurement and I m gathering information to find equipment to do this.

I already have windows 7 with REW5


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

For RT60 the generic ECM8000 file will be fine.


----------



## THX-UltraII (Nov 19, 2008)

ok, thxz. And can you help me on my way what more I do need to buy to do a RT60 measurement besides the ECM8000?


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

To use the ECM8000 you will need a preamp with phantom power. Examples would be Xenyx 502, or a USB MobilePre, or a Tascam US-144. Once you have the mic, preamp, a PC or laptop with line inputs and outputs (or an external soundcard) you can make measurements.


----------



## THX-UltraII (Nov 19, 2008)

thxz. Found the XexYX 502 and also found a Behringer UCA-202. This is ok correct?

EDIT: what about the Behringer UFO-202? This one is even more cheaper the the UCA-202.


----------



## Tufelhundin (Jan 25, 2010)

donnymac said:


> I made a decision to go with the Tascam 122MKII/ECM 8000/RS SPL. My second choice was *Xenyx 502/UCA-202/ECM 800*/RS SPL. I already have a tripod so I believe other than cabling I should be good to go. I am using a laptop with vista 32 home edition. I would appreciate any comments positive or negative. TIA


I use the above and I used the soundcard with Vista and now Windows 7 without a hiccup...just went to the website and installed the drivers needed.

As for rca, and such I used this excellent thread by brucek and I used the picture of the 802 in the thread to set up my 502.

http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...ards/10001-rew-cabling-connection-basics.html


----------



## counsil (Mar 1, 2009)

THX-UltraII said:


> thxz. Found the XexYX 502 and also found a Behringer UCA-202. This is ok correct?
> 
> EDIT: what about the Behringer UFO-202? This one is even more cheaper the the UCA-202.


I recommend that you get a TASCAM US122 MKII. It will take care of your pre-amp and sound card needs all-in-one.

Edit: You buy it for $100 off Amazon.


----------



## THX-UltraII (Nov 19, 2008)

Just picked up a XenYX 502 (with phantom power) and UCA-202 and my ECM8000 just came in also. So with my W7 pc and REW5 software I m almost good to go.

But last thing is the cabling. I just checked Bruceks great thread (http://www.hometheatershack.com/foru...on-basics.html) but still have questions:

The ECM8000 connecting is clear to me. Just use a XLR male to female mic cable.

But now comes the part that I don t understand completely yet:

I see that I have to use a *RCA to 1/4" mono TS adapter* and connect this to the RIGHT line-out of the XenYX 502. But after this, must I then use a stereo RCA cable and connect it to BOTH the right *and* left line in of the UAC-202?

And about the line output of the UAC-202: Do I then use a stereo left *and* right rca cable to in left *and* right input of my receiver?


----------



## Tufelhundin (Jan 25, 2010)

THX-UltraII said:


> Just picked up a XenYX 502 (with phantom power) and UCA-202 and my ECM8000 just came in also. So with my W7 pc and REW5 software I m almost good to go.
> 
> But last thing is the cabling. I just checked Bruceks great thread (http://www.hometheatershack.com/foru...on-basics.html) but still have questions:
> 
> ...


THis is how mine is hooked up.

The 1/4" mono TS adapter is inserted to the MAIN OUT "R" on the 502.
I use a simple 3' or so RCA cable one end is inserted to the TS adapter "I use the red rca"
The other end is inserted to input "R" on the UCA202
I use a an RCA Y splitter single male and dual females, the single male is plugged in to the output "R" of the UCA202

The from the female splitter I use an extremely long RCA cable to plug into the front Aux input on my 1007/



If you use this picture of the 802 and adjust the same knobs that the 502 has then you should be pretty set.

http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...5432286-rew-cabling-connection-basics-802.jpg

On your UCA202 ensure that the monitor switch on the front is on off and the volume is on min.


----------



## THX-UltraII (Nov 19, 2008)

Tufelhundin said:


> I use a an RCA Y splitter single male and dual females, the single male is plugged in to the output "R" of the UCA202
> 
> The from the female splitter I use an extremely long RCA cable to plug into the front Aux input on my 1007/


it must be me cause I m a real noob but i don t understand what you describe here.

is it not ok to just plug a rca (the red one only) cable in the R output of the soundcard and go to the R input of my receiver.

Can you maybe exactly specify what splitters I need by posting pics of these?

Thxz man!!


----------



## C_Wiz (Feb 25, 2011)

Hey everyone. I hope posting this question here is ok as this is not 100% Home Theater related.

I'm trying to measure as accurately as possible small SPL levels (below 30 dB, maybe below 20). I was thus wondering about the best hardware recommendation for this. Classic SPL meters recommended in this thread to use cojointly with REW usually don't go below 30 accurately. 

It seems going with a microphone + usb preamp is the way to get the best readings, but I have a hard time figuring out how accurate I can get around abiant noise levels, and which mic/preamp would be the best for that case ?

Thanks and apologies if it was too offtopic.


----------



## Tufelhundin (Jan 25, 2010)

I use the splitter so that I can plug the left and right rca jacks into the avr...sometimes I will just use a single conection, but I tend to play around and see what the subs do with both fronts running at the same time......

I probably shouldnt use it..but I do.

Heads up, when you start calibrating your sound card there are some people that know there stuff...I played around and I may have a couple of post here a long time ago asking questions....


----------



## THX-UltraII (Nov 19, 2008)

Still don t understand m8 

if you want to try both the left and right input on your avr, why then use a splitter and not just a rca cable that connects the left output of the 202 to the left input of the receiver and the right output of the 202 to the right input of the receiver?


----------



## THX-UltraII (Nov 19, 2008)

And did i set up my xenyx 502 correct? :


----------



## Tufelhundin (Jan 25, 2010)

THX-UltraII said:


> And did i set up my xenyx 502 correct? :


Your balance knobs top & middle "black" should be straight up "mid way between L & R."

Ensure that your 2 CD/Tape buttons are not pressed in.


----------



## Tufelhundin (Jan 25, 2010)

THX-UltraII said:


> Still don t understand m8
> 
> if you want to try both the left and right input on your avr, why then use a splitter and not just a rca cable that connects the left output of the 202 to the left input of the receiver and the right output of the 202 to the right input of the receiver?


I used the picture that brucek used in this link

http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...ards/10001-rew-cabling-connection-basics.html



It looks as tho he suggested a Y splitter "1 male/ 2 female"...see blue circle.


----------



## THX-UltraII (Nov 19, 2008)

thxz for all input guys. i m good to go atm and my hardware is ok now. (@Tufelhundin: now i understand what you meant; of course i need a splitter! a male to 2x female is now connected to the R output of the uac202. From there it goes into my receiver on the L and R aux input.)

so now the software. can you also help me on my way with some basics and config my preferences correct?

thxz


----------



## Tufelhundin (Jan 25, 2010)

I...er..I mean "we' can surly help. I may be steering you in the wrong direction for all I know.


Not sure if you will need it, but if you have a driver issue, here is a link.

http://www.behringer.com/EN/Products/UCA202.aspx


----------



## TAMUmpower (Dec 27, 2010)

I am using REW to help me tune using a minindsp in my car for full range. I have been using a Dayton mic but now am trying to calibrate the spl. 
For tuning a full range of speakers from sub all the way to tweeter, do I need a spl Meyer that can measure full range or can I just get a radioshack one and calibrate REW with lower frequencies and that apply across the whole spectrum?

I'm new to all this so just hasn't sure exactly what I needed


----------



## THX-UltraII (Nov 19, 2008)

I ve been playiong around with:

1. Choose the audio input and output
2. Calibrate the soundcard
3. Check levels
4. Calibrate the SPL reading 

Here are some settings I used and some first results of the *calibration of the soundcard* and *checking levels*. Maybe you can chime in where settings/results are ok or not ok.


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

Soundcard cal looks fine.


----------



## Tufelhundin (Jan 25, 2010)

The only difference I can see "going off of memory" is that my input volume is set at 1.000 and my Headroom db is usually around 9.6

I may have to go down an run it again just to see... I have yet to try REW V5.0.

But your sound card cal looks good.

Just curious, did you leave your balance knobs to the left or did you adjust them to 12:00?


----------



## THX-UltraII (Nov 19, 2008)

Only the balance knob of line 1 is to the far right, just like you advised


----------



## TAMUmpower (Dec 27, 2010)

I think I'm going to get the Tascam soundcard. What cables/adapter do I need to calibrate it? I already have an xlr


----------



## ken wu (Mar 8, 2009)

Hi, first post for me here. I would like to express my gratitude to John, the REW creator. Your constant dedication makes this software amazingly helpful!

As for the recommended mic ECM8000, some friends and I once borrowed another calibrated Earthworks mic for comparison.

Here's the result without engaging any calibration files:

(Red: Earthworks M23 , Green: ECM8000) 

Link: http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5049/5302962137_b207c501a8_b.jpg

We found out that 2 ECM8000's pose similar curves to the M23 below 1kHz.
It seems that these ECM8000's we have are quite accurate except for the high frequency range.


----------



## Sound_Project (Mar 1, 2011)

Hi,

I am new here. This is just a review. Yesterday, I tried a test between REW v5 software and True RTA software. Before that, this is my measurement tools usage. A laptop, Tascam US-144 mk2, Behringer ECM8000 and they are calibrated. The result between those 2 respond are almost linear +/- 2%. 

Great about REW v5 software i did the test, it capable to do auto arranging flat tune and also able to transfer the data to most of the DSP system, in my case MiniDSP! I have not yet use the data to MiniDSP but soon, as a lot of progress need to learn and study REW v5 in detail. will update you guys soon. 

1st thing i can't do yesterday was to change the 'Match Range', whenever i change the frequency number to 20kHz at Max, it revert to 10kHz, do i miss something here? this is just a test and pre-usage, i might left something behind during the setting.


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

Sound_Project said:


> 1st thing i can't do yesterday was to change the 'Match Range', whenever i change the frequency number to 20kHz at Max, it revert to 10kHz, do i miss something here?


REW does not allow automatic adjustment above 10kHz as it is very easy to be misled by the measurement results, high frequencies will usually roll off as a result of the polar response of the loudspeaker and the absorption of the room, if EQ were to be applied to make the result flat it would actually be boosting the high frequencies well above their correct level and could damage the tweeter (besides sounding bad). Any adjustments above 10kHz have to be made manually.


----------



## Sound_Project (Mar 1, 2011)

Hi John,

Thank you very much.


----------



## savior sound (Nov 30, 2008)

ken wu said:


> Here's the result without engaging any calibration files: ...


What happens when calibration files are used?


----------



## ken wu (Mar 8, 2009)

savior sound said:


> What happens when calibration files are used?


I use it mainly to tune-in my subwoofers. When the cal file is engaged, the most obvious difference is boosting of infrasonic frequency curve.
Here's another measurement applying cal file (although it was not done in exact same spot for subs so it might show a bit deviation):

Link: http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5206/5266854666_21afbe0ded_b.jpg


----------

